# Dessert



## masta (Feb 12, 2005)

Some Dessert for after a fine meal...break out the Icewine!



<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 4.25in; mso-cellspacing: 0in; mso-padding-alt: 0in 0in 0in 0in" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=408>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 24pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 243pt; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 24pt; : transparent" width=324>
<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Bananas Grilled with a Honey-Rum Glaze<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />[/B]</TD></TR>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 1; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0in; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0in; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0in; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 4.25in; PADDING-TOP: 0in; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" width=408 colSpan=2>
<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; WIDTH: 78.75pt; mso-cellspacing: 3.7pt; mso-padding-alt: 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt 3.75pt; mso-table-lspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-rspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-table-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-table-left: right; mso-table-top: middle" cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=0 width=105 align=right>
<T>
<TR style="HEIGHT: 19.55pt; mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 3.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 3.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 3.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 3.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 19.55pt; : transparent">
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>

2 tablespoons dark rum
2 tablespoons honey
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
4 bananas, peel on, sliced lengthwise 
1 pint chocolate ice cream 

Preheat a grill. In a bowl, blend rum, honey, and cinnamon. Reserve. 
Over direct medium heat, grill bananas, cut side down for 3 minutes, or until the bananas develop visible grill marks. 
Turn bananas and brush with honey-rum mixture. Continue grilling, with lid down, for 5 minutes, or until bananas are cooked throughout. 
Remove, discard peel, and serve immediately with ice cream. 

Yield: 4 servings<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">
<TABLE =MsonormalTable style="BACKGROUND: white; mso-cellspacing: 1.5pt" cellPadding=0>
<T>
<TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes">
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent" vAlign=top>
</TD>
<TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 0.75pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 0.75pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0.75pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; PADDING-TOP: 0.75pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; : transparent">
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>
</TD></TR></T></TABLE>


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Yum Yum. I love me some good sweet dessert wines for dessert myself! I love icewien and late-harvest wines especially for after dinner.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Desserts...Oh yes, another great habit of mine...gotta stay away....such a _"strong magnet they are!"_


----------

